# Hello Everybody!!



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everybody from MrnMrs Mice Mousery
my name is phill and me and my girlfreind charlotte have been breeding mice for about a year now and currently have 2 fox like bucks,3 cream does,1 black tan doe,and 4 self black does that are broken carreiers... oh and 1 chinese hamster lol. Some of you might know me from the old forum as my old username was mouseymadnesss. Well i just thought i would say hi to everybody and say that i am looking forward to reading all your posts and posting myself 

Thanks all
PnC

*Mod note - Please don't *bold* all your writing*


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Phil welcome! 
Long time no chat!
You still got the lil black tan you got from me?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Phil, welcome... :lol:


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi = D


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

hey hey welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome guys!! i must say the new site is looking much nicer  . and she isint so small now rachel lol she is a granmar haha.


----------

